# Axle fluid burning smell?



## dayummm (Aug 11, 2011)

Today from a complete stop i did a 3rd gear start.

when i started to get going i saw my rpm rise but car wasn't really picking up any speed.. and once i got enough speed i kicked it into 4th gear and was picking up speed fine and rpm seemed fine. and when i looked in the mirror i saw smoke coming from back of my car and smelled burning axle/differential fluid? ( it smelled like brake pads burning at the race track) and later i checked rear bottom of my car and not sure if its been there or it was due to whatever is that i did today i saw rear differential leaking on just the right side of the housing.

any idea what could be wrong with it? or what i might've done that caused smoke and smell?


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Parking brake left on slightly? Clutch slip?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's possible for the pinion seal to be leaking as well as the side seals BUT that wouldn't cause a RPM rise without speed increase. You haven't mentioned what car you have (LS1/LS2, M6/A4) but if it's a stick it sounds to me like your clutch is slipping. New clutch time.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

You started out in third gear and smoked the clutch, slipping it too much to get it going. It is the same compound as brakes, so the smoking brake smell was clutch. Dont' do that anymore.
Fix the leak.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The OP asked this question over two months ago as hasn't been back to see any of the responses according to his profile. Why do people do that?:shutme


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

cause he found the answer on his own?? :confused


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Rukee said:


> cause he found the answer on his own?? :confused


Well, the answer was obvious but he could at least acknowledge......


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

jetstang said:


> You started out in third gear and smoked the clutch, slipping it too much to get it going. It is the same compound as brakes, so the smoking brake smell was clutch. Dont' do that anymore.
> Fix the leak.


Starting in 3rd gear??? That is crazy. Im wondering if your trying to ruin your clutch? This just makes not sense to me what so ever. Get that leak checked out before you burn up your rear-end.


----------

